# Are there examples of classical music based on fourths and fifths?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm curious. Whenever I try to incorporate them into my music, it always turns into a rock like song, so I figure examples of it being done in a more traditional manner might help with my writing.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Ysaye uses a lot of fourths and fifths in his solo violin sonatas


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Also, here's Debussy etude that's a study in fourths


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Tivadar Szanto - Etudes Orientales Op.1 No.3 (forths) and Op.1 No.4 (fifths)

Also the 2nd mov. from Bartok's Piano Concerto No.2 starts with a very nice effect of fifths in the strings.

I can send you some examples of my use of it too if you wish (string quartet, piano etudes, etc), just send me a private message with an e-mail address,


----------

